# Red pair HMPK



## akahimaro (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the video that i record today, don't have the pictures of the pair yet, will upload them after the i take out the dad. 
http://youtu.be/5MSFP4193P4









Spawn 3/10/2013


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

From what I can see that is a very nice pair indeed!


----------



## akahimaro (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks! hopefully the frys stay alive !


----------

